# ir repeater frustration



## Solinc (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi eveyone, this is my first post but ive used this site as a resource for many years. A little background, I have a dedicated setup, projector and sound, hd cable box and a ps3. I have always wanted to move my equipment into a closet, and get it out of the way. About a year ago i was able to by a urc MX-850 with the maf-250 repeater. I got a great deal on it but bought it online, it was and still is brand new in the box. I should have looked here first before i bought it, since i cant get my hands on the software to programe it (of course i had no idea). I then bought a logitech remote and its great, so i decided to buy an ir repeater to make the big move to the closet, which i did this weekend, only to find out that the ir system is only working with my cable box. not sure if its interferance or what. Ive checked eveything but think its just not able to repeat the feqs. Its a CMPLE and the module number is 1183. My question, has anyone ever heard of this brand and have any trouble shooting tips.

thanks guys in advance, i love this site. its a great tool for the do it yourself av nut


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to home theater shack 

Ive never owned it and a google search of user reviews (usually a good place to start) shows nothing. I would first recommend the old tried and true methods: Unplug everything, let it sit a second and then plug everything back in. If that doesnt work, and youve read all included instructions, I would arm myself with specific makes models and contact the manufacture about why their system isnt working for you. These systems are usually pretty straight forward and should work regardless of your gear type. 

If that doesnt work you can always ebay or craigslist your system and replace it with something that doesnt require a receiver. This is always my go-to recommendation as its fairly cheap and works really really well....

http://www.amazon.com/Next-Generation-Remote-Control-Extender/dp/B000C1Z0HA/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_title_1

Obviously the base unit will blast but it has to be positioned right and a closet may not work for all your gear. It comes with a single attachable blaster but you can spend extra for a 3 or 6 "eye" attachable blaster:

http://www.amazon.com/Next-Generation-3-EYE-Infrared-Extender/dp/B000CBZT5I/ref=pd_sim_e_1

Only issue Ive ever had with mine is it would not blast my cable box reliably with a sling box blaster _also_ attached to the same cable box, interference I guess...


----------



## Solinc (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks Type-a this is the repeater i have can be found at cmple . com (sorry dont have enough post to set up a link) Im thinking that it must be defective, since working with it, ive only been able to get the cable box to work, and only about 50% of the time. I guess i will contact the company on Monday and see what our next step is. 

TY for the links, in my setup, i need a very slim ir receiver that can be be mounted at a very small gap at the top of the screen wall. so i was really hoping this one would work. ive also tried the unit with no extra cable thinking that maybe i had something off with the extensions i made, still no luck. 

There are also 2 inputs for power on this unit, one marked power and the other status, not sure what the deal is with that, i know that the dc adapter fits both ports, one i get a red light, the other green. Thinking maybe i shouldnt have made the big equipment move until i had tested this out...looks like ill have to take a walk to change work volume and change channels lol


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Solinc said:


> thanks Type-a this is the repeater i have can be found at cmple . com (sorry dont have enough post to set up a link) Im thinking that it must be defective, since working with it, ive only been able to get the cable box to work, and only about 50% of the time. I guess i will contact the company on Monday and see what our next step is.


That sounds alot like interference. Start unplugging things that take electricity, turn off lighting and such...



> TY for the links, in my setup, i need a very slim ir receiver that can be be mounted at a very small gap at the top of the screen wall. so i was really hoping this one would work. ive also tried the unit with no extra cable thinking that maybe i had something off with the extensions i made, still no luck.


Yeah, thats just it, the system I linked requires NO receiver to mount. Also, your cabling _could_ be causing the interference in the first place. Again, there are cheap systems that dont require cabling beyond the base unit and attachment to the gear itself (theres NO IR receiver in the room with the remote control) 

Let us know what happens, that kind of unreliability I would suspect interference rather than a defect...


----------



## Solinc (Dec 31, 2008)

i do see what your saying, about the rf to ir unit. to be honest, i didnt think those acually work, with the the battery transmitter picking up the hint of rf that an ir remote puts off. it would be a quick soultion for me. have you had any problems with using a 3 way emmiter with your set up? If i cant get a resolution to one of my first two attemps (to be honest, i really wish i could get my urc equipment to work) then i will take your advice and try the set up you have. As far as the interference, ive tried everything with no success, even tried to setup with my bed room system with no luck. Thinking i have a lemon here.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Solinc said:


> i do see what your saying, about the rf to ir unit. to be honest, i didnt think those acually work, with the the battery transmitter picking up the hint of rf that an ir remote puts off. it would be a quick soultion for me. have you had any problems with using a 3 way emmiter with your set up?


Ill be honest, it doesnt get any better than over 700 positive feedback as seen on amazon. While I can personally attest that it has worked flawlessly for years (save the issue I mentioned with the slingbox blaster conflict), I would certainly recommend you read the overwhelmingly positive reviews found on amazon. And, yes, Ive had no problems with controlling multiple components with the three eye cable I linked to.



> If i cant get a resolution to one of my first two attemps (to be honest, i really wish i could get my urc equipment to work) then i will take your advice and try the set up you have. As far as the interference, ive tried everything with no success, even tried to setup with my bed room system with no luck. Thinking i have a lemon here.


If you dont get much reply for your issues with the urc here, I recommend you post your questions on the forums of remote central that I linked earlier, see what kind of reply you get. Bump it after a few days if you arent getting any replies, sometimes their replies can be a little slow.


----------

